# Fairly easy project...still need som assistance tho :P



## seclorum (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi

Basically what im trying to do is to set up a Sub and 2 tower speakers to my lcd tv. The Sub. once came with a complete set of 5 or six speakers + a dvd player as a home theater system, all is either trashed or lost since i moved so what is left is the sub only from that collection.

Here are my specs :
The subwoffer : AKAI DV-R3300ss

link - http://www.akai.com/product_detail.asp?id=3&id2=19&id3=125#

My 2 tower speakers : Dynavoice F6, Black Oak, 2 X 6,5"

link - http://www.dynavoice-av.com/index.php3?pageid=6

Cables that i purchased :

http://www.clasohlson.no/Product/Product.aspx?id=20791918

and

http://www.clasohlson.no/Product/Product.aspx?id=14824655

now i will post pictures of the plugs on the back of each

Plugs on the back of the sub :





Plugs on the back of the speakers



Plugs on the back of my TV :





so what is needed to make this work ?
work ur magic


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Easy question - tough answer. If you do not have the cable that plugs into the connector labeled "Subwoofer Audio In 5.1 CH" you're out of luck.

For surround sound to work it needs four things: 

1) a source with the various channels encoded
2) a decoder
3) a way to amplify the decoded channels
4) speakers to play them

In this system the sub acts as the decoder and amp. It gets its source material through that plug. Then decodes it, amplifies each channel then sends it out through the 5 pairs of red/black spring terminals.

So even using it as just a stereo amplifier from your TV requires that cable. Maybe someone with a bit of electronics knowledge and a soldering iron could take the sub apart and isolate the two inputs that correspond to two specific channels. But even then, I'm guessing there's internal processors that would object to seeing a non-digital source. 

That's a long way of saying - forget the sub.

The dyna-voice's would be fine if you had an amplifier to power them They look very attractive. Why not buy an inexpensive integrated amp or receiver - you might not even miss the sub (which would be of low quality compared to the voices anyway.) You can always add one later if you want.


----------



## seclorum (Jan 28, 2008)

Thank you for the reply....

As i was looking arround the sub for other input plugs i realized it wouldnt even turn on when i plugged it into the power 
So most likely the sub is dead anyway.
Can you maybe recommend me an amp or another sub ? And could you do it from this website : www.kelkoo.no
Just to make sure i can order it from inside norway, trust me ordering abroad will tripple in price when it arrives, stupid tax law.
Anyway i would appreciate it alot, true the website is in another lang. but im sure if u just type a brand name in the search bar you would come far.
Uhm...thank you


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I tried to read the site and was able to see some Receivers so they are available on that site. I don't know what your budget is so I can't make a recommendation. Also, you need to ask yourself if you need just stereo or will you want to build a surround system in the future? That will tell you if you need a 2 channel or a 5.1 (or even 7.1) channel amp.

There are many good receivers out there. I like Pioneer. But Denon, Onkyo, are also good names. HK, Sony, etc...you almost can't go wrong.

It will form the heart of your system so don't scrimp too much.

Pick a few out and post the model numbers and we'll give our opinions.


----------



## seclorum (Jan 28, 2008)

hello again

i did some searching and found these :

http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_18074902/121601.html
its a 100W and a 5 channel so might be good if i sometime want to add additional speakers as mentioned, also in price this one is arround 140 euro

http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_18127461/121601.html
this one had similar specs, little higher in price.

we have these from JVC

http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_17254939/121601.html

http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_16461960/121601.html

http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_16461961/121601.html

all 3 are about the same price between 140 and 160 euro

The below one is called Eltax AVR-900
http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_17254940/121601.html

its as u can see a 210 W with 6 channels and arround 160 euro

Personally i prefer the Eltax, just becouse of its price and 210W output, but im not really sure if that's what it takes to get good quality sound, so im open for sugestions.

PS: on each link go further down to see details and specs, if not visible simply click the " Produktinformasjon" button, obviously


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I've not heard the Eltax so I can't comment on its sound quality. Perhaps others here are familiar with that brand.

Yamaha makes quality products. Sony and JVC tend to be hit and miss: some very good some rather pedestrian.

That said, at this price range you're not going to get concert hall quality sound regardless of which you chose - so I'm guessing any of them will serve you well. 

yustr


----------



## JohnnyButt (Feb 3, 2008)

See if you can find a JVC rx-5062 - it's cheap and it's brilliant! Trust me! I got one for around 80 quid (in England) and iot's one of the best bargains I ever scored.

You can get amazing sound at this price range you just have to look! The sound mainly lies in the speakers, not the amp although the amp is still fairly important (the one I mentioned supports PLII, DTS and Dolby Digital it also comes with loads of presets, if you have awesome speakers you'll be blown away.


----------



## seclorum (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you yustr for all your replies i wont disapoint u in choosing

altho now we have johnnybutt that already tried out one of the following i may be following his lead
i did find the one u specified : http://www.kelkoo.no/ps_16461960/121601.html

is it the same as the one you mentioned?

Also i realized that this one has onle a 100W output, doesnt it mean that the higher W output the better sound ?`
xcuze the nooby questions


----------

